

Tools Don't Matter...It's The Way You Use Them That Does - eeirinberg

There was once a young apprentice named Julius. He was a painter in some far away land.
His master Alavis gave him a set of basic brushes. "Go and paint the most beautiful flower that you can find." - he said, while pointing towards the door.
Julius took the brushes and walked out. He decided that the most beautiful flower would be found in the forrest. And he was right.
For hours, Julius painted and painted. He stroked the brushes from side to side. Sometimes angry, and others with patience.
Nightfall came and Julius was exhausted. The painting was not finished. He walked back to his master and slammed open the door.
"You have given me bad brushes. I have not been able to paint anything with them" -said Julius with an angry tone.
"Those brushes are the same ones I used to paint my most coveted paintings. They are very good." -said Alavis with the kind of tone that only a wise man can have.
"Tools do not matter. It is what you do with them, Julius. Go back tomorrow and the day after. Keep returning until you paint something that makes the flower justice." -said Alavis.
"But you have only taught me the basics" - said Julius.
"Yes. It is now up to you to learn how to use them properly. Only by painting every day will you improve." -said Alavis.
"But I should only paint that one flower?" -asked Julius.
"Flowers have short lifespans. When that one says goodbye find another." -answered Alavis.
And so, Julius went on to paint many beautiful flowers. Each more elegant than the last. He never quit.
The end.
======
3piphany890
what's the best way to use a tool. by opulating it. (coming on top of)

